# William Hill Casino Club - £66 No Deposit Needed!



## Spinocci (Feb 16, 2010)

One of the greatest and most generous casinos, William Hill Casino Club, raised its no deposit welcome bonus, and instead of £30 free they offer £66 free without deposit for new players from the UK!

Playthrough is: 20x
All games count towards wagering requirements, and allowed, even roulette. Low limit roulette available with turbo spin feature, no bet required to spin! Low limit live roulette also available!

Click here to sign up!

*Players who are not from the UK will receive €30 free without deposit!*

This offer will close at midnight casino time (GMT) on March 31st 2010.


----------

